# Doe city



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had six of the baldies come in on me last night.  Some as close as 3 yards away from the base of the tree. Nice to watch but the darn things wouldn't leave and had me stuck in the stand  until Lewis showed up and they filtered away.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Had six of the baldies come in on me last night.  Some as close as 3 yards away from the base of the tree. Nice to watch but the darn things wouldn't leave and had me stuck in the stand  until Lewis showed up and they filtered away.


Just pass em' down my way. Can get three this year again, i'm just looking for some meat!


----------

